# 700 cat snorkel



## jprzr

So my buddy wanted to snorkel his 2012 arctic cat 700 looked around trying to find some how to on it but all I could find was mud pro stuff an a few 4 and 500 cat snorkel how to.so went over and looked at his bike and we finally got it two days of hitting the drawin board and thinking how to do it with out flex pipe and we got it all done with pvc pipe no flex pipe any where on the bike turned out great and didnt have to cut the rack got a few pics of what we did but didn't get the belt exhaust pics I will post those later.

So he made a bracket for the rad and moved it back 11/2 to get everything to fit in the center and took a rubber 90 off the air box and cut the other end on like the brute used another 90 and 2 inch piece of PVC to another 90 an a 22 on top then it goes straight up to bottom of the rack for the rubber couplers to be put on for the stacks. 

Then for the belt intake used the existing stock piece an cut it then used another rubber 90 and a 45 and a 4 inch piece of PVC to another 90 and straight to the bottom of the rack for the rubber coupler for the stack.















































Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Belt exhaust used the stock piece and cut it on a 45 used a 90 inside of it to a 45 then another 90 to a rubber 90 then ran it straight to the front of the motor to another rubber 90 with 6 inch piece of PVC to a 2 inch coupler then another 90 and a 4 inch piece to another 90 and straight to the top.





















Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Looks really good! I snorkeled my arctic cat 500 and it wasn't to hard. It was the hardest bike I've snorkeled but all the others were Hondas! Lol. Maybe would have been easier if you bought mud pro stock snorkel pieces for the belt box. That's how my little cat is done. And the placement of the stock arctic cat air box makes it really easy to snorkel! Good work!


----------



## jprzr

Ya we thought bout the mud pro snorkels but they were to expensive and didn't like the square design an hes got power steering so it made it hard to fit everything its tight fit but it works.It turned out good an they are in a triangle pattern comin out of the plastic. And thanks ill post some more pics when he gets it painted up and all done were gluing everything up so it'll be complete today. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Here's how it turned out with the stacks and all pics are bad cause it was dark.































But tm we will test it and it all works but we gotta test it in the deep to be sure.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy 29

Hi there! I am also building self made snorkels on my 2012 Arctic Cat 700 and I believe I got it all covered. I got the air intake and the belt drive in and out snorkeled. Some 4 wheeler's have some hoses here and there which need to be brought to the snorkel height. I have checked but I couldn't find anything. Does any of you know what else needs to be done to have it snorkel ready?


----------

